# Mobile Bow Shop Station



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

NOW....THAT'S.....BEAUTIFUL.....[emoji26][emoji25][emoji26] Brings a happy tear or two to the eyes.
[emoji106][emoji16][emoji106]

Cory


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

This is interesting. Someone posted a kobalt bench they bought recently and it gave me ideas. I looked around and ordered this exact same husky bench yesterday. All the reviews seemed good, is it sturdy?

The workbench in the pic is a Yukon from harbor freight. It was easily better quality than the Home Depot or Lowe’s versions (quite a few YouTube videos that show why) and it was cheaper. But they didn’t have an equivalent of this husky, and at 159, can’t beat that. I plan on moving my press and having it mounted the same way as you, to free up the shelf top for just the arrow cutter and just generally more work space.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

RK4 said:


> This is interesting. Someone posted a kobalt bench they bought recently and it gave me ideas. I looked around and ordered this exact same husky bench yesterday. All the reviews seemed good, is it sturdy?
> 
> The workbench in the pic is a Yukon from harbor freight. It was easily better quality than the Home Depot or Lowe’s versions (quite a few YouTube videos that show why) and it was cheaper. But they didn’t have an equivalent of this husky, and at 159, can’t beat that. I plan on moving my press and having it mounted the same way as you, to free up the shelf top for just the arrow cutter and just generally more work space.


That's great! Yes, it's sturdy enough for sure. Not as rock solid as a bench top mount but the only little wiggle is in the wheels. It's minimal for sure. I think you'll be happy.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice job Sir


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

dgblum said:


> RK4 said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting. Someone posted a kobalt bench they bought recently and it gave me ideas. I looked around and ordered this exact same husky bench yesterday. All the reviews seemed good, is it sturdy?
> ...



Perfect. Looks like the press was made to go on there. Thanks for the pics, so I can quit worrying how it’s going to fit. Enjoy it!


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice real nice!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CentralMABow (Jan 30, 2020)

My wife told me If I wanted a workstation it has to be portable and fit in a closet. I’m stealing a lot of your ideas thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPreston (Feb 13, 2020)

That's a nice setup.


----------



## 1775 (Feb 12, 2014)

That looks great. I lost my shop when we downsized years ago...


----------



## Aaron Foell (Feb 7, 2020)

Looks really nice.


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Really nice setup !!!


----------



## SwampDonkey502 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thats awesome!


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## bwhntr57 (Jan 17, 2009)

What type of light is that above your chronograph? LED? My CHRONY will not work with fluorescent lighting.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

bwhntr57 said:


> What type of light is that above your chronograph? LED? My CHRONY will not work with fluorescent lighting.


Yes I added a few LED shop lights up there to brighten things up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac338in (Feb 22, 2020)

That looks sweet. I'm in the market for an inexpensive bow vise to level sights and after seeing your bike repair vise I may just go that route.


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

very nice setup


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

Very Nice


----------



## matthewtaylor89 (Mar 2, 2020)

Pretty legit


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice! What time should we all come over and do some tuning?


----------



## bsagrillo (Feb 25, 2019)

I really really like the foldaway chronograph. I have the same chronograph but have to put it on a tripod.


----------



## Gafn2na (Mar 4, 2020)

really well thought out, very cool


----------



## Michiarcher (Feb 4, 2020)

What kind of light is that above your work bench?


----------



## Aspencer1982 (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

All you need right there and mobile! Good stuff


----------



## saladstudent (Sep 12, 2018)

This is an awesome set up!!! Now you need to start charging your friends for labor


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

Thats awesome


----------



## Evon25PV (Jul 21, 2020)

Very impressive. I need more space!


----------



## cory.pitts (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Bwade97 (Sep 7, 2020)

Great setup


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

dgblum said:


> I was finally able to wrap up most of the major loose ends on a project I had been scheming about for quite some time. I took a lot of inspiration from other AT at home shop threads so thank you all for that. It’s not completely DIY but maybe some can gain an idea or two from sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Details on this chronograph mount would be awesome!!!!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Details on this chronograph mount would be awesome!!!!











Archery Shooter Chronograph Holder - Folding Wall Mount


Allows chronograph to be mounted to the wall and easily folded in when not in use to conserve space. Ideal for indoor archery ranges.




www.eders.com





Pretty handy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWP330 (Dec 17, 2020)

Great idea.


----------



## Large_AL (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow that is so clean and professional looking!


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## ClaytonW (Mar 10, 2018)

dgblum said:


> I was finally able to wrap up most of the major loose ends on a project I had been scheming about for quite some time. I took a lot of inspiration from other AT at home shop threads so thank you all for that. It’s not completely DIY but maybe some can gain an idea or two from sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I really like this idea! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

to funny Surfing Web for ideas as I now have an easy Green Press in my living room so when I got it I thought how cool it would be to get one of those mobile toolbox work stations so I went to home depot and picked this Mobile workstation up. I went a bit larger for mine but its now in my garage *Husky 46 in. W 9-Drawer, Deep Tool Chest Mobile Workbench in Gloss Black with Hardwood Top-H46MWC9XD - The Home Depot Will take some photos after Im all done. Found the Pegboard for this toolbox as well*


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

Has anyone ever made a set up like the OP's completely mobile in a trailer? Go to any outdoor shoots for shooter support? Sometimes things happen......just a thought for some of you bow guru's.


----------



## athompson18 (May 12, 2021)

Nice! When I first read the title I thought of a mobile bow shop on wheels.


----------



## srivas3 (Oct 17, 2005)

That is an awesome set up for the bow press. Now I'll be looking for a workbench like that.


----------



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Tralen (May 9, 2021)

Konk said:


> Has anyone ever made a set up like the OP's completely mobile in a trailer? Go to any outdoor shoots for shooter support? Sometimes things happen......just a thought for some of you bow guru's.


I made one as portable as possible. I can throw it in my truck and go. I can use just the wood board amd attach it to my truck tailgate or I can use the folding miter saw stand and have a standalone system. I take mine to the range and spend the day out there. It takes about 3-4 minutes to set up. The downside is space is limited so I cant fit t-handle allen wrenches and things like that in the case. I have everything I need though


----------

